# Flashing Air Bag Light; Easy Solution



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

This morning I started the truck (1997 4WD, 2.4 XE) and the airbag light was flashing. Yikes!

Did a search and found the following solution...which worked!

1. Turn the truck off. Place the key in the 'on' position.
2. Immediately push the door post light switch button seven times.
3. Restart the truck.
4. Smile...the light should be off.

I was amazed at how easy this was. I did have to do it twice. Initially, the light was flashing rapidly. After the first attempt it was flashing slowly. After the second attempt, it stopped.

Now, if I could find a solution as simple for my timing chain rattle.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you count the number of flashes from the first time you tried? that was the self-diagnose mode and showed the code and the reason the light came on.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm...no, I only noticed rapid flashing before the first attempt to fix it and slow flashing after the first attempt.

If it happens again, I'll note the flashes.


----------

